
The hell of hot-desking is much worse than you think - goatinaboat
https://www.ft.com/content/bff71b8c-ae34-11e9-8030-530adfa879c2
======
dredmorbius
[http://archive.is/aBNBj](http://archive.is/aBNBj)

------
HenryDavis65
Not a link to the article.

